# Creepy Radio Static



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I was bored and decided to make some ghostly radio static.

It was fun, I might make more. I just compiled a bunch of different sounds from the internet and threw 'em together.

Eerie Static 1.mp3

Hopefully someone will think they're scary.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool thank you for the share.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

that is cool that you shared that with us 
thx


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Very Fun. thanks for sharing.


----------

